# Crusty around the eyes?



## stargazer53 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello there, I was wondering if I could get some opinions on my cockatiel, Tweety. She seems to have crusty build up on both her eyes and she has been this way for about a year now. On one side of her eyes, it gets especially bad and I have to manually remove the build up. Any idea what her issue may be and any remedies? Thank you in advance.


----------



## stargazer53 (Nov 11, 2018)

Bumping for anyone's help.


----------



## S912 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi please take that bird to the vet asap. Have you not already done that? 

I have little experience so I would not want to offer any remedies but when my cockatiel had what looked like an eye infection on one eye and slight crusting I had applied one drop human eye drop per day until I obtained eye drops for birds. 

But you really need to get this checked out by a vet first


----------



## mattmartin35 (7 d ago)

Hi, i know this is an old post, but did you figure out what was wrong? My bird is showing similar symptoms. I have already taken him tot he vet but he's not getting better. Thanks.


----------

